# Ceramic Heat Emitter Vs. Radiant Heat Panel



## ztgbrawler3 (Feb 11, 2018)

I currently use CHEs, and use them on a thermostat, but am concerned about the increased long term potential for fires or other hazards. I have been doing some reading on the radiant heat panels, such as those made by Reptile Basics and other herp brands. Has anyone made the switch to radiant heat panels? Are they more efficient for similar wattage units? Can they be mounted on the side walls of the enclosure? Due to size, I'd have to mount them sideways, and probably not overhead. Safe for contact with the tortoise? Anyone who is willing to share their experience with RHPs would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Feb 11, 2018)

I use both. They are about the same when it comes to efficiency and heating ability, but the heat is spread out over a greater area with the RHP. This greater spread of heat is better for larger tortoises, but CHEs work fine for smaller tortoises. I've tried side mounted RHPs and I don't like it. They aren't made for that, and the tortoise shouldn't be able to get too close to it for two reasons: 1. It can get too hot if the tortoise is resting up against it or too close to it, and 2. The tortoise will destroy it by rubbing on it with its shell or legs.


----------



## Jodie (Feb 11, 2018)

I use them, only top mounted, in a couple of enclosures. I am not impressed with the outcome in very cold weather honestly. Works well in my indoor enclosre though.


----------



## Salspi (Feb 11, 2018)

This the brand that was recommended to me as the best:

http://pro-products.com/pro-heat/

I will probably go with these for the same reason you mentioned(fire safety) and I think they are prob less dessicating on the tortoise shells.


----------



## ztgbrawler3 (Feb 11, 2018)

Jodie said:


> I use them, only top mounted, in a couple of enclosures. I am not impressed with the outcome in very cold weather honestly. Works well in my indoor enclosre though.



That's somewhat disappointing to hear that the panels don't work well for you. I have an insulated enclosure in my garage, but the enclosure is rather large, and the garage still gets pretty cold here in the Midwest winters.


----------



## ztgbrawler3 (Feb 11, 2018)

Salspi said:


> This the brand that was recommended to me as the best:
> 
> http://pro-products.com/pro-heat/
> 
> I will probably go with these for the same reason you mentioned(fire safety) and I think they are prob less dessicating on the tortoise shells.




These are interesting, let me know how they work out if you get them!


----------



## ztgbrawler3 (Feb 11, 2018)

Tom said:


> I use both. They are about the same when it comes to efficiency and heating ability, but the heat is spread out over a greater area with the RHP. This greater spread of heat is better for larger tortoises, but CHEs work fine for smaller tortoises. I've tried side mounted RHPs and I don't like it. They aren't made for that, and the tortoise shouldn't be able to get too close to it for two reasons: 1. It can get too hot if the tortoise is resting up against it or too close to it, and 2. The tortoise will destroy it by rubbing on it with its shell or legs.




Well at least I know that side mounting them won't work then. I may try to tweak my enclosure so as to mount them properly. What kind of thermostat do you use with them?


----------



## Tom (Feb 11, 2018)

I use the Zilla 1000 watt ones. They work well for me.
https://www.lllreptile.com/products/13883-zilla-1000-watt-temperature-controller


----------



## vladimir (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm using a 120w RHP from reptile basics with the zilla thermostat. It definitely puts out nice, even heat. Once I sealed up the enclosure better it's been keeping it nice and warm in there


----------



## ztgbrawler3 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## Jodie (Feb 13, 2018)

ztgbrawler3 said:


> That's somewhat disappointing to hear that the panels don't work well for you. I have an insulated enclosure in my garage, but the enclosure is rather large, and the garage still gets pretty cold here in the Midwest winters.


I am disappointed as well. He does spend a lot of time under it. His shell temp seems ok, but the ambient does not stay what I would like. I am in Spokane WA, so we do get some really cold weather.


----------

